# Another one for my wife.



## deepsouth (Jul 13, 2017)

This is a 1953 Schwinn ( Meteor, I believe).
Picked it up on vacation along with a 1949 B6. Moving in on having it done. As found and now .


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 13, 2017)

Looking good.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 14, 2017)

looks great - is tht the same fork?


----------



## deepsouth (Jul 14, 2017)

bikiba said:


> looks great - is tht the same fork?



Yes, it's the same fork. I noticed it looks different too. Must be an optical illusion.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 14, 2017)

I like it a lot! Another step through saved as it was supposed to be and not blown apart for the parts!


----------

